# ارجو المساعدة ضرورى جدا



## trichem (8 يونيو 2014)

ارجو من السادة الاعضاء المساعدة في مكونات و كيفية تصنيع الورنيشات المستخدمة في صناعة الكرتون و الورق بالمطابع ضرورى جدا
و لكم التحيه و شكرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 يونيو 2014)

هذا نوع من الورنيش تستخدمه المطابع ليضفى طباعه لامعه مصقوله وغالبا على علب الكرتون - حيث يعتبر البديل الرخيص لطباعة الافست لعلب الكرتون 
- ورنيش شفاف water based- اساسه نوع من الاكليرك - تأتينا مواده استيراد - جمله-ونصنعه لحساب الغير. 
هذا كل ما اعرفه عن هذا الورنيش - ولنترك فرصه لمن يعرف المزيد.


----------



## ismael4000 (8 يونيو 2014)

الله يعينك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 يونيو 2014)

ابننا العزيز اذا كنت تقصد coating فالورنيشات تختلف باختلاف تقنية الطبعة المستخدمة لكنها فى النهاية هى طبقة لامعة على الورق . فمثلا يستخدم high gloss فى طباعة الاوفست ويعتمد على تخفيف الراتنجات بالزيوت المعدنية وتجفف بالهواء الجوى بوجود مجففات كيميائية تساعد على ذلك اما فى الروتو فلكسو او الروتوجرافيور فيعتمد التجفيف على تطاير المذيبات التى تستخدم لاذابة الراتنجات . كما يوجد ورنيشات تجف باستخدام u v light . فالرجاء اخبارنا بطريقة الطباعة المستخدمة ونوع الورق المطبوع عليه حتى نفسر لك نوع الورنيش وطريقة تصنيعة من خاماته. الرجاء طرح الموضوع هنا وليس على الخاص او بريد الكترونى اخر حتى تعم الفائدة لجميع الاعضاء حتى لو لمجرد الثقافة العامة فموضوع احبار الطباعة موضوع مميز ويستحق والمنتدى اعتقد انه منتدى علمى بحت لا يكون القصد من وراءه الانشر الوعى الثقافى والعلمى ورضاء الله عز وجل وليس التربح. بالنسبة للاخ فتحى حماد من محاسن اصدف انى اعمل بمجال الورق والاحبار وكل ما يتعلق بهم من تغطية وطباعة وسلفنة ولصق الخ وعلى ذلك فلا يفوتنى ان اعبر عن اعجابى بمشاركاتك وياريت تخبرنى بمواصفات الورنيش الذى تصنعه للغير اذا كانت جودته مقبوله ممكن نشتريه منكم او تصنعوه لنا فقط ما اريده نوعه ومواصفاته وشكرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 يونيو 2014)

الاستاذ عبد القادر - لقد احبطنى ان يكون اول طلب لكم - خارج صلاحياتى - فقد اوضحت لصاحب السؤال ان دورى صانع للغير فى هذه التركيبه أى صاحب التركيبه هو صاحب الانتاج ولذلك ناشدت من لديه اكثر فليتفضل-- ولكن هناك اكثر من 60 منتج لى صلاحيات التصرف فيهما - قد يصادف ان يناسبك منتج منهم سواء كامل او انتاج للغير.
وينقصنى البريد الاليكترونى - ان رغبت.


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 يونيو 2014)

استاذنا الفاضل . لماذا الاحباط ؟ ان شاء الله اكيد ال 60 منتج اللى فاضلين يصادف ان يناسبنى 62 منتج منهم . اذا تحب تشرفنى نتقابل ويبقى كلام العمل فى مكانه هتلاقى تيلفوناتى مع كتير من اصدقائى هنا اعتقد المنتدى مانع وسائل الاتصال لكن احاول
[email protected]
اذا لم يعرض الايميل ممكن تحصل عليه من موريس


----------



## zizomoka (12 يونيو 2014)

ارجو من الساده الاعضاء مساعدتى انا اصنع اكلادور ولاكن عندى مشكله ان الالوان ترسب فى القاع وسمعت انه فيه ماده اسمها الشعبى معلق عشان تمنع الترسيب ده سواء للالوان الباودر او البرونزيه ارجوكم ساعدونى لانى انا فى مشكله كبير هبسبب الموضوع ده وجزائكم الله خيرا


----------

